# PJC Fly Fishing Class



## bigfish (Oct 1, 2007)

PJC has a fly fishing class scheduled for Wednesday nights this Spring (begins early next month). Has anyone taken this class in the past? Is it worthwhile? I did a little flycasting when I was a kid and I'd like to give it a shot again.

Thanks


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah, I took it last spring and was catching fish before the end of the course. There are manypeople involved (instructors/helpers) who have incredible local insight. Best part: THEY PROVIDE EVERYTHING. I encourage anyone who is interested to participate. It's also a really cheap way to get into a priceless art (versus private instruction/orvis classes/etc...).


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

The class is excellent.. the first hour is casting, then you work on knots and tying flies, everything is provided...

Great instructors!


----------



## bigfish (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I'm looking forward to it!


----------

